# It's Dark Fanged Bat Lady's Birthday!!!



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

happy birthday Fangs!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Fangs!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy birthday fangs, have a good one!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday DFBL!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Have a good one DFBL!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Mitsi, Hope you have a well behaved day!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dark Fanged Bat Lady. I hope you enjoy your day and get lots of presents!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Dark Fanged Bat Lady.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Hope you have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-DAY !!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

It's Fangsy's Birthday.

Have a Vonderful one, dahling.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Awwww, Thanks boils and ghouls! Your varm vishes really mean a lot to me! :devil: So far I've gotten a sight for my bow and a sick hubby....  LOL I'm hoping someone will give me something Halloween related..... or else I'm just gonna have to go get another bat tattoo! :devil: hehehe.... :> Too bat I couldn't get the day off from work.... ---sigh--- Oh well....LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to DFBL!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Play Misti for me.........

Happy Birthday Misti. Have a vunderful day!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Post your tattoos! And of course, happy batty birthday!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Happy B day Batty!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Bat-day to you!
I hear you......I don't work on my birthday or on Halloween if possible.
Hope the hubby feels better soon.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A very happy birthday to you Misti


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Fangs!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

so its -v-v- birthday
Happy Birthday to You


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, happy birthday!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B-day, DFBL!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you think I would forget?
Happy Birthday to my Dakota Girl!
Hope you had a great day
And here's to many more happy birthdays to come.
Aaarrrrroooo!!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

GO DarkFang, Its yo Birfday!
We gonna party like its yo birfday!

-50 cents


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy B-day


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you all *sooooo* very much for all your vonderful Birthday greetings!!!!! I had a pretty good day over-all..... :> I'm so glad I joined this vonderful home! :jol: :googly:

Furr---you had me worried dear.... LMAO

Cheetah----I was worried you were going to put "go shorty, its yer birfday" 5'3" aint short is it?  LOL 

Thanks again boils and ghouls! :>


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Fangs!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy belated Horrorday

how did i miss this one


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Fang ya Ms W and Slightlymad! :>

Slightlymad~~I'm not hard to miss since I hang out in caves and only come out at night. :devil: LMAO


----------

